# Paramount ceases 35mm distribution



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Wolf of Wall Street was the first Paramount movie to be distributed only via digital, they will no longer distribute 35mm.

According to the article, 8% of theaters do not have the equipment. I know our local drive in made the upgrade a year or two ago.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Los Angeles Times: End of film: Paramount first studio to stop distributing film prints

From what I gathered in the article, by switching to digital distribution, the cost of distributing a film print decreases from $2,000 per print to $100 per print. The big catch: $60,000 per projector, which some small theaters can't afford. I also wonder if these projectors are also capable of regular video signal, which would be significant in using the theater for other uses.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Whoops, I forgot to include the link


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Maybe a few more theaters will do this also, and that will force my local theater to upgrade. We got a new theater built back in the mid 90's and I think some of the screens are using original equipment, horrible noise and lines in the picture. I went to Traverse City and tried an all digital theater, wow what a difference both in picture and in sound.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Sorry but IMHO it's just the cost of doing business, either spend the $'s to upgrade or die.

The Alamo Drafthouse closest to us is only a couple years old and has Sony 4K systems and they look great. Saw the latest Hobit movie there in 3D High Frame Rate and it looked very good. Even just plain old 2D movies are great, no film scratches, reel changes, etc, just a crisp clean picture.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There pretty much is no other choice. A theater will either have to make the investment, or have a dwindling option in movies. Even the second run theaters will need to. Paramount may be the first, but now that they did it, others will follow. 

Dude111 won't be happy (he prefers VHS over blueray apparently), but it is what it is. The true projectionists will die out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The studios floated loans for theaters to convert so they could save so much money going all digital. That happened years ago.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The theaters this will really hurt are the second run $2 houses...


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> Dude111 won't be happy (he prefers VHS over bluray apparently)


Thank you for being honest!!!

I love VHS,i love analogue media!!!

NOTHING BETTER!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Some analog is better than some digital, for sure. But good digital beats good analog in several ways.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Digital is far better for movie theaters for all sorts of reason, including better picture quality overall. Film degrades so fast, digital will always be good through out a run.

And VHS will never be better than digital in any way shape or form ever.


----------

